# Lieferdauer?



## flocci (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich überlege gerade ein Bike von Rose zu kaufen. Wie war eure Erfahrung mit der Lieferdauer? Es heißt "in 5 Wochen lieferbar", hält sich Rose i.d.R. an die Zeitangabe, oder muss man mit deutlich längeren Wartezeiten rechnen?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Scholte (29. Juli 2014)

Moin,

als ich mein Rad letztes Jahr bestellt hatte wurde es nach zwei Wochen geliefert. Die Lieferung sollte ursprünglich vier Wochen dauern. Das liegt aber sicher auch dran wie viel dort gerade bestellt wird.

Aber alles in allem war ich sehr zufrieden mit ROSE und bin es immer noch. Haben mir damals sogar 10% auf mein Rad runtergelassen, weil zwei Wochen später die Preise um 10% gesenkt wurden, obwohl ich vorher bestellt und gezahlt hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRASHER13 (30. Juli 2014)

Scholte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> als ich mein Rad letztes Jahr bestellt hatte wurde es nach zwei Wochen geliefert. Die Lieferung sollte ursprünglich vier Wochen dauern. Das liegt aber sicher auch dran wie viel dort gerade bestellt wird.
> 
> Aber alles in allem war ich sehr zufrieden mit ROSE und bin es immer noch. Haben mir damals sogar 10% auf mein Rad runtergelassen, weil zwei Wochen später die Preise um 10% gesenkt wurden, obwohl ich vorher bestellt und gezahlt hatte.



Hallo Flocci,
am besten im Radverkauf anrufen, die können direkt sagen welche Anbauteile nicht verfügbar sind und welche Anbauteile als Alternative in Frage kommen. Zudem können sie dir den Montagetermin nennen, damit hast du schon mehr Klarheit. Krasse Ausfälle kann leider kein Händler "händeln/kalkulieren". Mfg


----------



## CRASHER13 (30. Juli 2014)

CRASHER13 schrieb:


> Hallo Flocci,
> am besten im Radverkauf anrufen, die können direkt sagen welche Anbauteile nicht verfügbar sind und welche Anbauteile als Alternative in Frage kommen. Zudem können sie dir den Montagetermin nennen, damit hast du schon mehr Klarheit. Krasse Ausfälle kann leider kein Händler "händeln/kalkulieren". Mfg





flocci schrieb:


> Hallo,


----------



## Nick_99 (3. April 2015)

Mahlzeit, 

stand bei mir auch dran. 
Meins kam aber schon nach 2 Wochen


----------



## brera19 (5. April 2015)

13.01. bestellt , 10.02. Wars da
Und Lieferzeit war auch mit 5 Wochen angegeben


----------



## baddriver82 (5. April 2015)

Bestelldatum ist der 23.03.2015 und der Voraussichtliche Montagetermin ist der 25.05.2015.
Ich hoffe ja noch vor Himmelfahrt mit dem Bike.
Status vom 27.04.2015: 4 Wochen

PS: habe das Gefühl, je länger ich warten muss, desto teurer wird das Bike. Habe von der Deore-Kurbel auf die SLX-Kurbel gewechselt und XT-Bremsen wollte ich dann doch auch noch.


----------



## d1pe (28. April 2015)

Habe ein 2014er Crystal Stoke am 16. März bestellt. Lieferzeit war mit acht Wochen angegeben. Heute sprang der Liefertermin dann wieder eine Woche runter auf zwei Wochen. Später am Tag bekam ich überraschenderweise eine Versandbestätigung. Warte nun sehnsüchtig auf den Paketboten.


----------



## VasPin (28. April 2015)

Wow-dachte das geht schneller :-(  
Hab meins am Montag, 27.04.2015, bestellt. Dann kann ich ja noch warten :-(


----------



## baddriver82 (28. April 2015)

Mir wurde von Rose bestätigt, das dies nur ein automatisch errechnetes Datum vom System ist. Mein Montagetermin fällt auf Pfingstmontag. Das hängtaber  auch stark von der Verfügbarkeit der Komponenten ab. In der Regel werden die Bikes eher gebaut. Ich hoffe ja, das meins zwei Wochen früher als geplant kommt.
Das ist wie beim Auto, nur da kannste Pech haben und es wird erst zwei später gebaut.
Die sind aber zur Zeit auch gut ausgelastet.


----------



## baddriver82 (4. Mai 2015)

Bei mir stand heute Vormittag beim Status, wird für die Montage vorbereitet. Jetzt steht da wieder in Bearbeitung. 
Hat das was zu bedeuten? 
Es steht aber immer noch Liefertermin in 3 Wochen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toerti (4. Mai 2015)

Dann geh davon aus, dass das Bike voraussichtlich in 3 Wochen kommt 
Kommt es früher, freu dich!
Kommt es später, freu dich weiter! ;P

Ja, auf's Bike warten nervt, aber es lohnt sich


----------



## baddriver82 (4. Mai 2015)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.
Ich gehe ja noch von hoffentlich nur 2 Wochen aus.


----------



## Toerti (4. Mai 2015)

Die Regel zeigt ja, dass es oft ne Woche früher geliefert wird, als online angezeigt.


----------



## baddriver82 (6. Mai 2015)

Das warten hat wohl ein Ende. Mein Ground Control muss fertig sein. Habe heute Mittag die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Wird aktuell zum Paketzentrum Transportiert.
Vielleicht ist es ja morgen schon da.

Am 23.03 bestellt, geliefert am 07.05.


----------

